# Vexilar or Marcum



## fishingfreak

I am in the market for a flasher and was wanting some input on with flasher brand to buy. I have used the vexilar and it worked great, but for the money the Marcum looks tempting also. Other than the brand, for the money which is better, Vexilar or Marcum? Tell me what you think.

Thanks


----------



## BROWNDOG

I havent used the marcum but I know you won't go wrong with the Vexlar..


----------



## cavedude

If you look around hard enough on this icefishing forum there are numerous vs. topics on marcum and vexilar, you just gotta search around a little. :beer:


----------



## martin_shooter

my buddy has a really old marcum flasher and it dosent really work. i bought a vexilar last year and will never fish without it! either way i think you will have good luck. i also bought a marcum camera last year and its great. imo both are great reputable brands


----------



## Mr. Ping

I think if you compare the feature of each brand MarCum offers the best value for the performance and features. The VX-1 from last year offers the same features as the Vexilar FL18. The target separation is a half inch better on the VX-1 and it has the bottom zoom. I have seen them selling for around $199.99 this year. I think to often the units are compared by price and not features. The LX-3tc and LX-5 offers the better features like fully movable zoom and increase target separation In both the full and zoom mode. I will try to attach a photo were you can see the increase in the Zoom mode. The photo was taken in the house and shows how much of an increase in the display there is between the full screen (2' mark) and zoom mode at the (11' mark) The three bulb True color display makes identifying targets much easier because they are much more crisp and distinct. I have used both brands and after fishing with the LX-3 and now LX-5 there is no way I would ever go back.







:sniper: [/img]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

If you're going from nothing to either....it's a huge step up.

I went from a Vexilar 8-SLT to a Marcum LX-5 and I can see a lot more than before. Finally hitting the ice this week, can't wait.


----------



## fishingfreak

Just purchased a Marcum LX-5, here fishy fishy! :sniper:


----------



## mnbirdhunter

I own a Vexilar and my brother has a Marcum. Both work good. Haven't noticed much of a difference between either.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

I own a Vexilar FL-18 and wouldn't fish with out it. I seen the new Hummingbird flasher for the first time tonight and that thing looks like the new cat's meow. Go to a sporting goods store and compare the pros and cons of each model. Any one is better than nothing!!! Good Luck


----------



## drjongy

I think the Vex, Marcum and new Humminbird are all great units. Vex was first on the market and have a much larger shareto this day, but I'm sure competition is cutting into them now. In all my years of fishing, however, I still don't recall ever fishing with anyone that wasn't using a Vex.

I went from the 8 to the 18 to the 20 and I'm used to the colors and the zoom, plus it's already rigged for my second unit in the boat. Otherwise I would probably seriously think about trying the new Humminbird. The only thing I don't like is the zoom screen is on the other side compared to the Vex, and it reads from the top of the screen down, again opposite of the Mighty Vex.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Vex


----------



## Goose junky

In my opinion it is just like goose decoys. Whether you are a ghg fan or a bigfoot fan. Its all preference and most of the time peoples awnsers are going to be with what they started out with. Hope you enjoy your lx-5 haven't heard anything bad about them.


----------



## Chaws

Played around with the new Hummingbird ICE lineup today and the top two models are very impressive!


----------



## BeekBuster

FL-20 has been great to me!!


----------



## irish

I have a Vex the wife has a Marcum there are things i like about both .
They are so close in features the colors on the Marcum are better ,but
i like the transducer mount on the vex better . So at that point i think 
you should buy for the best deal .Also her and i fish lots i fished 90 days 
last winter she about 60 so they are both tough .Mabey its like the Ford 
Chevy thing ask 100 people and you will find 90 that will like Chevy .

Irish


----------



## rjhookset

Switched to LX-5 and love it. The vex is good but they need to update.


----------



## iceman09

I personally prefer vexilar's FL 18. it has autozoom and helps you pinpoint fish faster and easier. and for me, my first time using it was surprisingly easy. I found a school of huge crappie that same day.


----------



## michiganman

I have both. I have a vex fl8se with dual trancducer that I've had 4 or 5 yrs and a marcum LX-5 I got this fall. The vex fl8 was my first flasher,it's their entry level unit it, revolutionized my ice fishing. It consitantly more than trippled my catch and increased the fun. My wife uses it now sitting right next to me. It's still an awesome tool. The Marcum lx-5 is top of the line for marcum, It costed alot more than the fl8 did, it has bottom zoom which is nice, but not nessasary in my opinion. It has "fine line" which I don't like, my eyes are old. The vex has an optional magnifyer screen protector than I love. It's like having reading glasses. Every time on the ice we are looking at the same 6 to 15 feet of bottom. She picks up the fish on the vex equally as good as I do on the marcum. Bottom line is, get the best you can afford, they are both great units. If you fish alone, you won't need the dual beam transducer. If you fish close to others, then it's nice to switch to the 8 or 9 degree cone so you don't see the other persons baits. Good luck, you won't be dissapointed with either of these flashers.


----------



## Mudder32

Has anyone tried the new Hummingbirds? I think they look good, but when you look at the specs, they only have 2.5 inches of target seperation.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

i know a guy that took his hummingbird back because the interference was so bad he rather get a fl-18 where that problem wont exist


----------



## mallykiller

VEXILAR!!!!


----------



## Nick Roehl

I have an LX-3 and have used Vexilars as well. But if you look at the target separation and the two different 5' and 10' movable zooms, there really is no comparison. Marcum comes out on top every time.


----------



## Riich

I see Marcum is under new ownership, which is probably old news to lots of you. I really like the LX-5 and am considering purchasing it.

Would any of you be apprehensive about buying a Marcum considering the change? I guess I'm concerned about customer support should the need ever arise.

Thanks.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Not sure about that? The new owners are actually the manufacturer, so service time should improve over past performance.

But I know...every Vexilar ever made is still serviceable, and can be repaired...as long as it's in one piece that is. If you drive over it with a truck, that's likely a terminal diagnosis for any flasher unit.

I have had nothing but good experiences with the Vexilar line over the past 30 years or so. I fish with some guys whom still run the first FL series Vexilar's made and have never had an issue with them.

So...I go with the proven performer.

As I always say..._"Ya can always fix a Vexilar..but ya can't fix stupid...Eh"_.

:lol:


----------



## mallykiller

Vexilar all day


----------



## Goosepride

<-------------------------------------------


----------



## E

I got a hummingbird last winter and love it. Zero interference.


----------



## KEN W

The only thing you have to be careful of is how close you are to someone not using the same brand of flasher.For instance in a small house.The Marcum will blow the Vexilar out of the water because they sent out a much stronger signal whereas the Vexilar uses a better transducer to get the same results.So if you have a Marcum and your buddy has a Vexilar in a small house......he will be PO'd.

When I wanted to buy a new one I made sure it is the same brand as my brothers,whom I fish with.


----------



## Norm70

Vexi all the way still use my fl8


----------



## Hick-From-Hell

What I can't hear you over the noise of the loud vexilar! Marcum Rocks!


----------



## holmsvc

KEN W said:


> The only thing you have to be careful of is how close you are to someone not using the same brand of flasher.For instance in a small house.The Marcum will blow the Vexilar out of the water because they sent out a much stronger signal whereas the Vexilar uses a better transducer to get the same results.So if you have a Marcum and your buddy has a Vexilar in a small house......he will be PO'd.
> 
> When I wanted to buy a new one I made sure it is the same brand as my brothers,whom I fish with.


I have no problem running my LX 5 and my buddies FL8 in a 2 man Otter. It just takes a few IR adjustments and once in a while I have to switch to a narrow beam on my LX not to screw him up.


----------



## Jmnhunter

marcum


----------



## Hamm

Vex


----------



## cavedude

Vex em'


----------



## Perch Tugger

Anyone know what is going on with Vexilar I heard they were being bought out by Hummingbird, anyone else hear anything on them?


----------



## csp88

VEXILAR :thumb:


----------



## icefishny33

vexilars are the bomb, you can see where the fish are, the depth and more


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Vexilar Launches ALL *NEW FL-22HD* for 2010 Ice Season.










Minneapolis, MN. Vexilar, the world leader in three-color sonar technology has raised the bar for flasher sonar performance with the introduction of their all new FL-22HD sonar system.

"While other sonar companies try to _"Out Power"_ each other by making it a race to see who has more output power, Vexilar understands that after 50 years of watching the copycats; the serious angler understands that big numbers on the side of a box is no substitute for a real world increase in resolution, target ID and reliability. Vexilar focused their research and development on a new generation of winter sonar system technology with the FL-22HD. *Simply put, it delivers the highest resolution and best target display ever in a flasher sonar system,"* stated Tom Zenanko from Vexilar. Mr. Zenanko said, "The FL-22HD is not for everyone as it offers ranges down to only *60 feet*, but ranges start at 10 foot. So it is ideal for many shallow water anglers. When you combine it with the *new Vexilar Tri-Beam transducer*, you can fish in any fishing scenario with a new level of clarity and resolution."

*The magic in the new FL-22HD starts with its ability to match the output pulse length with each depth range making for an ideal balance between target ID and display resolution.*

This is a first with any flasher sonar and since it delivers the best possible resolution at each depth range, you are able to see more detail and understand more about what is going on below. The FL-22HD also has a built-in low power mode, ideal for fishing in heavy weeds and still spotting your fish targets. Two zoom zones that target the bottom 6 or 12 feet of the water column. It also offers a 6 foot Bottom Lock feature for use during the open water season. All of this with target ID down to *1/8 inch*, built in night mode and *now consumes 25% less power* to last longer on a single battery charge.

The new *Tri Beam ducer system* will be offered separately as well, for those whom wish to upgrade, and should retail at about $100.

The *FL-22HD Pro-Pack* with Tri-Beam *$549.95.*

The *FL-22HD Ultra-Pack* with Tri-Beam *$589.95.*

Besides the new FL 22HD from Vexilar, they also will introduce the *Vexilar Fish Scout 1000 7" Color flat screen digital camera underwater system.*










The all new *Vexilar Fish Scout 1000 *7" Color underwater camera system is a big leap forwards in a field underwater camera. 9+ hours of use time, that has never been achievable on a single charge in the past. The Fish Scout 1000 pack is convenient and has a lot of similarity's to the FL series Ultra Pack, similar charging system, and a like D-130 digital power monitor, very smart carrying case system. I'm sure this will also offer some interesting interface options with modern sonars and inboard marine networks on the boat or in the permi as well.

The *FL-1000 Fish Scout* package (MSRP Price) *$499.95*

You will also see some new price points and FL Series package configuration options at your local retailers for all levels of Vexilar users. Some new value added packages too, to offer new options for a wider range of budgets.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Just a _"Heads Up"_ guys.. oke:

The new *FL-22HD* should be in at Gander Mountain late this week, and hopefully the new *FS-1000's* too.

:thumb:

If highly interested in either, buying early may be very wise, supply's may be limited by the way it appears now. :wink:

Amazing units, very impressive and innovative performance and new user friendly features, a big step ahead in many ways.


----------



## Backwater Eddy

The new Vexilar FL-22HD's come in....and go right out the door.... just as quickly.

Sold out for now, should get more in late this week hopefully.

The new *Vexilar FS-1000 Flat Screen Color UW Camera* system will be in by Friday too, and may sell down just as quickly.

Heads up....*These new units are in very shorty supply everywhere and can not even be purchased from Vexilar direct...just at retailers*...if your wanting one...get it early. I'm certain they will completely sell out for the season very early on.....don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

id have to say none of the above....LOWRANCE i bought mine last christmas...used it everyday for 2 weeks and it was awesome...great battery life and it is just as good as the marcum...which it is alot like...and just as good as a vexilar...the only difference is the price


----------



## Backwater Eddy

Good luck with that. May you never need to try to get warranty work done.


----------



## bl|nk

Depends who you fish with. If you fish with someone with a Marcum get a Marcum, vexilar a vexilar. I've heard of guys invited along and not being able to use their flasher because it caused to much issues with the others. I bought a Vex FL-20. More guys up in the north seem to have them between LOW and Devils Lake so that's what I went with so if i'm fishing with buddies I won't cause issues in the shack  It was between the FL20 and the LX5 when I made my purchase.


----------

